# Axminster SK114 variant question



## sploo (28 Oct 2016)

I'm trying to get my head around the numerous T38 variants of the SK114 Evolution chuck, but unfortunately I'm not really understanding the replies from Axy's customer support, and can't find third party info.

I have the T38 version of the SK100 chuck (for my Axminster AT1628VS lathe), which has grub screws that grip the spindle as an added security measure. I understood that was effectively a reverse locking facility.

The SK114 however has a number of T38 variants (ignoring ones that appear to for other lathe brands):

T38
T38R
T38RL

The R is listed as having an extended body with reverse locking, but, the response I had from Axy indicated that both the T38 and T38R have grub screws... so is the reverse locking facility on the T38R something else? The Axy response was "The T38R is threaded one way and then you twist it the other way to lock it at the end of the thread."; which I'm struggling to picture.

The T38RL can... "be threaded either way on to the lathe as it is cross threaded". I assume that means it can be used with either a left or right handed spindle thread (and therefore I can ignore it as it's unnecessary for my AT1628VS)?

Hoping someone may be able to reduce my confusion...


----------



## woodpig (28 Oct 2016)

Confusion indeed. If you see the manual here:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/media/downlo ... manual.pdf

It appears to have lock screws accessed through the chuck body and suggests drilling the Lathe shaft for extra security "through the threaded grub screw holes". Sounds like an easy way to damage the threads in the chuck body to me. This begs the question why they make an extended body version if the standard one has lock screws?

If I were you I'd try and visit one of their stores if possible to see exactly what you're buying.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2016)

Drilling through the front of the chuck body into the front of the spindle nose was the original concept of the SK114. Evolution to lock the chuck permanently to the spindle.

This was soon objected to by many users as they could not remove the chuck with pieces still mounted so that they remained running true whilst they mounted alternate chucks to do other components or other pieces. 
There were other reservations about drilling into lathe spindles on new under warrantee machines and the fact if it was used for more than one chuck the drilled indents would/could be in different locations. 

There were other problems as well with the flush back of the chuck fouling many lathe headstocks due to flush or indented spindles.

Hence the production of various versions with extended rear collars to allow more conventional locking and better clearance of the lathe headstock.

Forum threads were raised on the subject at the time of the new design launch with quite a lot of input on the subject from the forum members.


----------



## sploo (28 Oct 2016)

I have seen the manual before, and it doesn't really clear stuff up. The bottom left photo indeed seems to show a single drill going through the centre of the chuck (as Chas describes), but then the photo to the right tallies with the text about two 3mm deep holes.

Maybe it's a case that the T38 has the two grub screws (that require drilling the face of the spindle), and the T38R has an extended portion for two grub screws to bite just behind the spindle thread (like the T38 SK100). It's not clear though.

It's a bit of a detour to get to my nearest store (no guarantee they have those models in stock anyway), but it might be worth calling them.

PS One extra confusion is that a review on Axy's site indicates the 100mm Type C dovetail jaws won't mount on the SK114 (you need to buy the 114mm version). The first reply I got from Axy confirmed that. The second reversed that advice, and apparently the 100mm will fit.


----------



## woodpig (28 Oct 2016)

sploo":3kqtgxmh said:


> Maybe it's a case that the T38 has the two grub screws (that require drilling the face of the spindle), and the T38R has an extended portion for two grub screws to bite just behind the spindle thread (like the T38 SK100).



I think that's correct but a visit to Axminster will confirm this.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2016)

The fixings for the auxiliary jaws (holes and safety/location key) is compatible across all Axminster chucks, * whether the ideal PCD of the Jaws will be achievable might be problematic dependant as to whether you have only the Evolution long carries or the old style shorter ones to hand. **

* given a little fine tuning for tightening up machining tolerances over time, I've some 'surplus' stock (2 off) of the old Goliath chucks that were fitted with later style carries that had to be subject to a little fettling of the odd few 'thou. to make them an easy fit across all chucks, they would not even mix and match between the two and had obviously been selected to suit each body. Only thou's and corner relief etc. but the tighter CNC machining of newer stock and older production methods clash some times.

** for instance 80mm jaws fit and work on the 100 and 125mm chucks I have with the old length carries, they may not close completely with the longer carries supplied for the Evolution although they in themselves should fit my chucks.


----------



## sploo (28 Oct 2016)

woodpig":2xxpmo3a said:


> sploo":2xxpmo3a said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's a case that the T38 has the two grub screws (that require drilling the face of the spindle), and the T38R has an extended portion for two grub screws to bite just behind the spindle thread (like the T38 SK100).
> ...


I did just check stock (online) for my local store - none for the various models. But, I did previously find the website claimed no stock for certain chucks, and yet they had plenty in store. I'll give them a call.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (28 Oct 2016)

sploo":o4fzggag said:


> I'm trying to get my head around the numerous T38 variants of the SK114 Evolution chuck, but unfortunately I'm not really understanding the replies from Axy's customer support, and can't find third party info.
> 
> I have the T38 version of the SK100 chuck (for my Axminster AT1628VS lathe), which has grub screws that grip the spindle as an added security measure. I understood that was effectively a reverse locking facility.
> 
> ...



The detail Chas has documented is accurate. I also went through this with a very tricky situation because I recently restored a 20 year old Australian built Woodfast lathe. It's spindle thread was also M33/3.5 but it's nose and register were a little unusual. In the end I went to Axy in Basingstoke and asked the Guvnor there if I could borrow one and try it on my lathe at home. Very obligingly he let me and here's the rub.

I, like you had read all the blurb about the different models in the T38 range and according to their advice I needed a 38LR or something (don't remember the actual model number). I didn't want to get a cul-de-sac model in case I changed the lathe. In the end, rather than agonise about this quirky version of the T38 I asked Basingstoke to let me try the regular 38 on my lathe because looking at the diagrams, I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work. So that's what I did and due to Axy's relaxed and obliging service, I found it worked a treat. It did indeed fit my spindle perfectly and that's now my go to chuck. 

So if possible for you, see if you can repeat my experiment and get hold of the vanilla T38 and see if it fits your lathe. Do you live close to a branch? If not, maybe phone them and ask if they'll ship one to you.


----------



## sploo (28 Oct 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":3ua4fpl7 said:


> The detail Chas has documented is accurate. I also went through this with a very tricky situation because I recently restored a 20 year old Australian built Woodfast lathe. It's spindle thread was also M33/3.5 but it's nose and register were a little unusual. In the end I went to Axy in Basingstoke and asked the Guvnor there if I could borrow one and try it on my lathe at home. Very obligingly he let me and here's the rub.
> 
> I, like you had read all the blurb about the different models in the T38 range and according to their advice I needed a 38LR or something (don't remember the actual model number). I didn't want to get a cul-de-sac model in case I changed the lathe. In the end, rather than agonise about this quirky version of the T38 I asked Basingstoke to let me try the regular 38 on my lathe because looking at the diagrams, I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work. So that's what I did and due to Axy's relaxed and obliging service, I found it worked a treat. It did indeed fit my spindle perfectly and that's now my go to chuck.
> 
> So if possible for you, see if you can repeat my experiment and get hold of the vanilla T38 and see if it fits your lathe. Do you live close to a branch? If not, maybe phone them and ask if they'll ship one to you.


Basingrad is my nearest branch (though a fair detour). I strongly suspect that any of the T38 variants (that aren't marked as being for a specific - other - lathe brand) will fit the 1628VS; the issue is that I'm trying to understand what they're doing with regard to the grub screws (or not, or whether there is some reverse locking mechanism that's different).

There is at least one guy in that store that's a turner (and seems to know his stuff) so maybe I'll get lucky if I phone them and ask.

BTW I assume the advice you got may have related to the T38RL, which is "cross threaded". Perhaps that just means it'll fit a left or right hand M33/3.5 thread, and hence is a little more flexible with lathe brands.


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Oct 2016)

I have the APTC VS1628 lathe along with an APTC SK100 Clubman chuck & an APTC Goliath chuck, both standard T38 threads.

I also have a 4" Record/Rutlands chuck variant, an M33 collet chuck & a Jet brand M33 to 3/4"x16 adaptor. All fit perfectly.

The old Axminster catalogue has a chart listing the variations; main spindle size (34/33mm), shoulder length (4/6/16mm) & the combined thread & shoulder length (30/29/37mm). As you can see there can be quite a variation.


----------



## sploo (29 Oct 2016)

Robbo3":3vsn2rel said:


> I have the APTC VS1628 lathe along with an APTC SK100 Clubman chuck & an APTC Goliath chuck, both standard T38 threads.
> 
> I also have a 4" Record/Rutlands chuck variant, an M33 collet chuck & a Jet brand M33 to 3/4"x16 adaptor. All fit perfectly.
> 
> The old Axminster catalogue has a chart listing the variations; main spindle size (34/33mm), shoulder length (4/6/16mm) & the combined thread & shoulder length (30/29/37mm). As you can see there can be quite a variation.


Thanks Robbo. I have (what I believe is) the last printed catalogue (2015), but the information is quite lacking. In fact I don't think it even contains all the SK114 variants that are available on the website. It's a bit bizarre; Axy are normally quite good at this sort of thing, and they even have useful videos explaining their products - but this one's a bit short on detail.


----------



## woodpig (29 Oct 2016)

I suspect the T38R will be the best bet as it should not require you to drill your lathe spindle. You're lucky that you have a current Axminster lathe so if the T38R is in stock you can try it on the lathe in store.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2016)

sploo":1pbnhqw5 said:


> .....Thanks Robbo. I have (what I believe is) the last printed catalogue (2015), but the information is quite lacking. In fact I don't think it even contains all the SK114 variants that are available on the website. It's a bit bizarre; Axy are normally quite good at this sort of thing, and they even have useful videos explaining their products - but this one's a bit short on detail.



If you think the current information is bizarre you should have been trying to understand or obtain a chuck when the Evolution was first launched, it was a PR disaster in my eyes.

In what I suspect was a desire to get the design change launched ASAP the promotional advertising in the magazines was way ahead of production, and magazine listings of thread availability, web site listings of the same and actual product availability was in turmoil. 
The thread standards available quoted in the glossy adverts changed on a monthly basis and I presume because of publishing deadlines were at odds with reality.

Then came the problems with the realisation that not all lathes out in the wild had the same headstock nose protrusions/clearances that the current Axminster range had and the simplified production and cost containing method of machining from one standard blank would not work etc.

My general impression was that the design, as good as the original concept from a production and extended jaw travel range was it had been designed by a none turner or at least one who failed to research how many other turners worked with their machines.

Producing videos extoling the drilling of locking indents and permanent fixture of the chuck once and for all into the nose of the spindle did nothing to help the concept as far as I could tell from the on line chatter.

It's a very good chuck but it ain't the simplified animal that was first promoted and obviously the production costs have escalated because of the alternate design variations and it would seem that as current information is always contaminated with older facts that have no date of publishing information when doing a web search confusion still reigns.

:twisted:They should have stuck with an ISO backplate compatibility or a more modern lightweight equivalent then there would only have been one front end design to produce (obviously the original concept from a production point of view) and all lathes could have been accommodated and chucks swapped between lathes in seconds if necessary. :twisted:

All of the above is my interpretation of things as I personally saw them unfold but I don't think I've strayed from the pertinant facts.


:twisted: My hobby horse.


----------



## sploo (31 Oct 2016)

EDIT: DO NOT RELY ON THIS INFORMATION - I'VE HAD YET ANOTHER CONTRADICTORY SET OF INFO FROM AXMINSTER

I managed to get hold of someone at Axminster this morning who seemed to know his onions (I did phone my local branch, but they weren't sure, and didn't have stock to check).

So...

The T38R is indeed the Evolution equivalent of the SK100 T38 (i.e. extended section at the back with grub screws). I'm not 100% on whether the screw arrangement is identical though.

The T38 is just a short body with no grub screw arrangement.

The T38RL is cut with both a left and right handed thread for lathes that require it (I don't know if it has any locking screws).

As others have noted: you no longer have to drill anything for the reverse locking.

The 100mm Type C dovetail jaws will fit the Evolution. The reason for the 114mm variant is mostly strength (for handling heavier pieces).

T38R it is then!


----------



## tangledfeet (31 Oct 2016)

sploo":1n3rijh7 said:


> The T38R is indeed the Evolution equivalent of the SK100 T38 (i.e. extended section at the back with grub screws). I'm not 100% on whether the screw arrangement is identical though.



A very timely thread and glad the subject has been raised. I have an SK114 T38RL on back order - see my thread on here several days ago.

Frankly I'm astonished that Axminster, whose customer service is renowned, are so poor at documenting all the variants of a premium product! I used exactly that expression when talking to a supposed 'specialist' this morning; he wasn't sure himself and said he'd asked for a drawing or photo from manufacturing to confirm exactly what the 'R' variant is - I'm sure you've nailed it in your description, sploo.

I'm going to email Axminster the photo below and just seek a 'yes' or a 'no' on whether the T38R variant is similar.


----------



## sploo (2 Nov 2016)

So... I've had further contact from Axy that contradicts the information I was previously told.

Having now just had a phone call with one of their guys (supposedly to clear it up) I pointed out that meant there were a few gaping holes in the logic (namely that the "budget" SK100 therefore had features that weren't available on the SK114). They're going to check up again to work it out.

The saga continues...


----------



## tangledfeet (4 Nov 2016)

Just off the phone with Dave, Production Manager at Axminster; I'd been speaking and emailing to/with Sam from their 'Business Services Team' and he suggested speaking direct. Dave also had the chuck assembler next to him.

Axminster do not make as standard an SK114 chuck with an extended body as per the SK100 T38 option with reverse locking; this has three grub screws that point towards the centre of the spindle - as per my Sorby Patriot chuck. I have a 2015 Axminster catalogue that shows this on p562.

The reverse locking option on the SK114 is the two grub screws parallel to the spindle that would secure the chuck onto indents that you'd have to drill onto the shoulder of your lathe spindle.

He said that they could make a 'special' version that would offer the extended body but he would need to get back to me on production schedule.

As I'm writing this I've just realised that this should be what the SK114 T38R version is as described on the website... "T38R 33mm x 3.5mm extended body with reverse locking"..?!


----------



## sploo (4 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":4ii2uhcw said:


> As I'm writing this I've just realised that this should be what the SK114 T38R version is as described on the website... "T38R 33mm x 3.5mm extended body with reverse locking"..?!


Yep. None of it is clear is it! The manual still even has a photo with someone drilling through the centre of the chuck (what I understand was a very early version).

One of their guys said they'd put together some photos of the various chucks (with details) and send it to me - that was a couple of days ago, but I accept it's not a 5 minute job.

Really strange if the only reverse locking option on the SK114 for their own lathes would require you to drill two small holes into the machine, then (I assume) only be able to unlock and remove the chuck if there wasn't a workpiece on it; unlike their "budget" SK100, which has a good reverse locking mechanism that doesn't require removal of the workpiece!


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Nov 2016)

sploo":udjnx8gm said:


> tangledfeet":udjnx8gm said:
> 
> 
> > Really strange if the only reverse locking option on the SK114 for their own lathes would require you to drill two small holes into the machine, then (I assume) only be able to unlock and remove the chuck if there wasn't a workpiece on it; unlike their "budget" SK100, which has a good reverse locking mechanism that doesn't require removal of the workpiece!



Thats the whole silliness of it. The locking system is unuseable. I had assumed that was why the T38R was made at an extra £20 on the price but presumably you are saying that they haven't actually made it ?


----------



## tangledfeet (4 Nov 2016)

Grahamshed":2a3nzx0b said:


> sploo":2a3nzx0b said:
> 
> 
> > tangledfeet":2a3nzx0b said:
> ...



It does indeed seem the case that they haven't actually yet made the T38R variant of the SK100.

Incredibly... I've just received an email confirming despatch of one SK114 T38R today for delivery on Monday!!! Was not anticipating that sort of service.


----------



## sploo (4 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":36fb1ga9 said:


> Incredibly... I've just received an email confirming despatch of one SK114 T38R today for delivery on Monday!!! Was not anticipating that sort of service.


Post some photos so the rest of us know how the heck it works! :wink:


----------



## tangledfeet (4 Nov 2016)

sploo":2e7bnzhv said:


> tangledfeet":2e7bnzhv said:
> 
> 
> > Incredibly... I've just received an email confirming despatch of one SK114 T38R today for delivery on Monday!!! Was not anticipating that sort of service.
> ...



Hell yeah! 8)


----------



## woodpig (4 Nov 2016)

I ordered some stuff from Axy yesterday afternoon and it arrived today just after lunch today.


----------



## sploo (4 Nov 2016)

woodpig":2irdhyed said:


> I ordered some stuff from Axy yesterday afternoon and it arrived today just after lunch today.


I suspect the earlier comment was in reference to the fact they were/are listing a 3 week lead time on the SK114 variants (and the fact the T38R apparently doesn't "exist")


----------



## tangledfeet (7 Nov 2016)

sploo":3476e4db said:


> Post some photos so the rest of us know how the heck it works! :wink:



8) 







EDIT: Have added a picture of it on the spindle; certainly much better than any other option available.


----------



## sploo (7 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":1phqz2vw said:


> sploo":1phqz2vw said:
> 
> 
> > Post some photos so the rest of us know how the heck it works! :wink:
> ...


Just to confirm - that's a T38_R_?

I ask because this afternoon I had a mail from Axminster with some photos (showing the T38R) and the reverse locking mechanism was two screws through the face of the chuck, with no extended section at the back. With every new bit of info I just get more confused!


----------



## tangledfeet (7 Nov 2016)

sploo":2wsrbjio said:


> tangledfeet":2wsrbjio said:
> 
> 
> > sploo":2wsrbjio said:
> ...



Yes, it is listed as the SK114 T38R, part 504493 on the invoice.

That 'reverse locking mechanism' that they've sent you a photo of would seem to be the reverse locking mechanism detailed in the PDF manual download on the Axminster website.


----------



## sploo (7 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":d7t7zigj said:


> Yes, it is listed as the SK114 T38R, part 504493 on the invoice.
> 
> That 'reverse locking mechanism' that they've sent you a photo of would seem to be the reverse locking mechanism detailed in the PDF manual download on the Axminster website.


Thanks. No idea what they've photographed then - unless there is a pair of holes in the face of the chuck too?


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Nov 2016)

The two holes 'in the face of the chuck' are actually at the bottom of two of the jaw slide areas. There is a grub screw in each hole when you buy it which tighten down onto the shoulder of the spindle.
There are 3 problems with this.
1, They only work if you drill a small recess for them to tighten in to.
2, You can only access then when there are no jaws in the way.
3You have probably lost them anyway. I have 3 chucks and they have all loosened themselves as the chuck revolves and fallen out when the chuck was taken off the lathe. 
Other than that the chucks are very good. The 38R shown above is the answer and I do not understand why it is nor in common use.


----------



## sploo (8 Nov 2016)

Grahamshed":2zojlbf9 said:


> The two holes 'in the face of the chuck' are actually at the bottom of two of the jaw slide areas. There is a grub screw in each hole when you buy it which tighten down onto the shoulder of the spindle.
> There are 3 problems with this.
> 1, They only work if you drill a small recess for them to tighten in to.
> 2, You can only access then when there are no jaws in the way.
> ...


Graham - but is what you're describing above the "vanilla" T38 version of the SK114? The latest post I have from Axminster showed that configuration (two holes in the face) and indicated it was a T38R.

BTW When I say "face of the chuck" I'm meaning the area/orientation of the screws - you're absolutely right in that they're inside the chuck slide areas.

It does seem as though tangledfeet has found the solution, and that the T38R (as currently designed anyway) is what I was looking for - but frankly at the moment I'm not sure what I'd get if I placed an order!


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Nov 2016)

Indeed. it is the vanilla version, the T38. I have to say that I have often wished I had paid the extra for the T38R as the chuck can easily 'unwind' when using cole jaws or even a heavy piece of wood ( centrifugal force and all that )...... but it seems I couldn't have anyway,


----------



## sploo (8 Nov 2016)

Grahamshed":16sbvp6x said:


> Indeed. it is the vanilla version, the T38. I have to say that I have often wished I had paid the extra for the T38R as the chuck can easily 'unwind' when using cole jaws or even a heavy piece of wood ( centrifugal force and all that )...... but it seems I couldn't have anyway,


Thanks Graham - that's exactly my reason for wanting the locking functionality.

I think that settles it then - the T38R must be the right variant for me... despite the contradictory info from Axminster. I just wish my local branch had one in so I could lob it on their 1628VS to prove it's OK.


----------



## selectortone (8 Nov 2016)

The T38R with the extended body (as per the M33 version of the SK100 as standard) is an extra £20.00, bringing the price up to a penny under £200. That's a lot of moolah. Think I'll stick with my SK100s!


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Nov 2016)

I cannot argue with that  but the SK114 does have other advantages, for me anyway.


----------



## tangledfeet (8 Nov 2016)

sploo":3ro205y8 said:


> It does seem as though tangledfeet has found the solution, and that the T38R (as currently designed anyway) is what I was looking for - but frankly at the moment I'm not sure what I'd get if I placed an order!



PM Me if you like and I'll happily provide invoice and order no's - happy for you to quote them when ordering. That's assuming what I have is what you want!


----------



## sploo (8 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":36fpdyu0 said:


> sploo":36fpdyu0 said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem as though tangledfeet has found the solution, and that the T38R (as currently designed anyway) is what I was looking for - but frankly at the moment I'm not sure what I'd get if I placed an order!
> ...


I think you've already nailed it with the details in an earlier post (and many thanks for that) - the product code 504493 is the SK114 T38R; which is exactly what you've stated, and exactly what I'd expect the T38R to look like. I just don't understand how it's been so hard for Axminster to simply do that (take photos / provide info on a product they manufacture themselves)!


----------



## woodpig (9 Nov 2016)

selectortone":19y7d2yv said:


> The T38R with the extended body (as per the M33 version of the SK100 as standard) is an extra £20.00, bringing the price up to a penny under £200. That's a lot of moolah. Think I'll stick with my SK100s!



That is indeed a lot of money considering it's not that much bigger than an ordinary chuck. Are there any five inch wood turning chucks out there?


----------



## tangledfeet (9 Nov 2016)

I seem to have got away with not paying any extra over the T38RL that I'd actually ordered on 22nd of October... 8) 

This might be a controversial comment... but the quality of manufacture and fit of jaws onto the carriers is sublime; far better than it was on the Patriot when new a couple of years ago. I'm impressed, very impressed.


----------



## sploo (12 Nov 2016)

tangledfeet":3fcdgr5b said:


> I seem to have got away with not paying any extra over the T38RL that I'd actually ordered on 22nd of October... 8)
> 
> This might be a controversial comment... but the quality of manufacture and fit of jaws onto the carriers is sublime; far better than it was on the Patriot when new a couple of years ago. I'm impressed, very impressed.


That (the quality of the SK114) is a topic that keeps coming up. It's part of the reason I'd like to get one, as I assume it'll be a good companion to the 1628VS.


----------



## tangledfeet (13 Nov 2016)

sploo":16hkl1gv said:


> tangledfeet":16hkl1gv said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have got away with not paying any extra over the T38RL that I'd actually ordered on 22nd of October... 8)
> ...



Having actually used it this weekend I'm also mightily impressed with the 'gripper' jaws that Axminster do... think I'll be selling the Patriot as I'd rather just have the one jaw system.


----------



## ghettoblaster (21 Nov 2016)

Woodpig. Yes there are. Steinert make one for the vb36 and probably other lathes too with a backplate. A snip at 499 euros!!


----------



## Simon_M (18 Mar 2019)

Thread is quite old - but to bring it up to date:

For variants for M33 x 3.5 spindles, there are currently at least three chucks available:

1. SK100 T38 chuck has an additional collar for sanding in reverse 
2. SK114 T38 chuck has no additional collar for sanding in reverse
3. SK114 T38R chuck has an additional collar for sanding in reverse

SK100 T38 chuck should really have been called SK100 T38R as it offers reverse sanding.

SK114 T38 chuck doesn't have the collar, so it's more compact and for reverse turning there are two backward facing grub screws.

SK114 T38R has two grub screws on a collar that hold (perpendicular) to the spindle just behind the thread for reverse sanding and for reverse turning there are two backward facing grub screws. This could simply have been called T38 and been the only SK114 variant. It costs £20 more than T38.

NB reverse turning requires careful drilling into the spindle and access is very restrictive!


----------



## Robbo3 (19 Mar 2019)

Simon_M":33tk4wdq said:


> Thread is quite old - but to bring it up to date:
> 
> For variants for M33 x 3.5 spindles, there are currently at least three chucks available:
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware none of the above chucks uses a collet.
Do you perhaps mean collar?


----------



## Chris152 (19 Mar 2019)

Simon_M":1d7h01x4 said:


> My biggest problem with chucks is trying to get them off afterwards. My SK100 had a special tool so that I don't reach for the chuck key. The SK114 doesn't have the same tool and I may try a jam jar removal tool rather than being tempted to reach for the chuck key.


 
I often switch between an SK114 (which I love) and a RP SC3 (which does a job) by putting an allen key in the rear of the spindle and using the chuck key to turn the chuck toward me so it unscrews. Is that bad practice? If so, what should I be doing? Thanks.


----------



## Simon_M (19 Mar 2019)

On the website it says "One important lesson for woodturners to learn is not to use the chuck key for removing the chuck from the headstock". The chuck removal spanner doesn’t fit the SK114, so one option is to use a Boa wrench. I've asked if it also OK to use the chuck key with SK114.


----------



## Chris152 (20 Mar 2019)

Thanks for pointing that out Simon - I'd completely missed the advice. Boa wrench now on order. You may well have saved me a lot of money - I've only had it about 6 months so hopefully not too much damage done.

Unfortunately my lathe won't reverse, so no chance to try that.


----------

